# GM Team wanted. August 20th 2012



## full_throttle (Jul 11, 2012)

10 players required to take on HDID at http://www.kenilworthgolfclub.co.uk/ Tee time booked for 130pm at a cost of Â£25.

Interested? 


sweatysock41
Crow
full_throttle
MacAdey

anyone else please make yourself known below


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2012)

am interested but the date is currently not a good one for me. will try and rearrange but cant promise until much nearer the time (put me down as a reserve, i may be a decent last minute option if someone drops out!)


----------



## louise_a (Jul 11, 2012)

i would have been but its in the middle of my holiday.


----------



## sev112 (Jul 11, 2012)

on hols sorry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry used too many hols this year.

Good luck to all that enter for GM.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hols here too


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 12, 2012)

GazP added.  


5 more needed


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 12, 2012)

Put me in as a provisional at the moment should be good but can't guarantee until I get back from holidays on 28th of July.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 12, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Hols here too 

Click to expand...

Well you can drive to mine from your hols then go down with me if you want.......


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 12, 2012)

will see if leave is available, at a wedding on the 25th so Â£Â£Â£ may be tight 

will update accordingly as love a good forum meet thingymajig


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 13, 2012)

Possible/hopeful

still got spare holiday but need to check if this clashes with society match at Essendon.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2012)

If you're short and need two and if HID (GM by association & in Volvo?!) isn't working we might be able to make it. Lots of ifs and maybes there but we'll know more by the end of July...as will you numbers-wise?


----------



## rickg (Jul 13, 2012)

Please stick my name down for this....(definitely available).


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 13, 2012)

rickg said:



			Please stick my name down for this....(definitely available).
		
Click to expand...

your in


team looks like this so far

sweatysock41
Crow
full_throttle
MacAdey
GazP
RickG


unsure....

Evesdad
G1BBO
viscount17
amandaJR +1


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 13, 2012)

to be fair I have put definates ahead of possibles to ensure there is a full team.

hope that is OK wth everybody


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			to be fair I have put definates ahead of possibles to ensure there is a full team.

hope that is OK wth everybody
		
Click to expand...

That sounds fine. I'll let you know in the next couple of weeks if we're free and if you still need us then great.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 13, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			to be fair I have put definates ahead of possibles to ensure there is a full team.hope that is OK wth everybody
		
Click to expand...

Only way to do it mate. If people can't say for definate then you have to leave them off until they confirm. Everyone will be fine with it.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 13, 2012)

rickg said:



			Please stick my name down for this....(definitely available).
		
Click to expand...

Look foward to seeing you again Rick.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm now definite - holiday will be booked on Monday


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 14, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			I'm now definite - holiday will be booked on Monday
		
Click to expand...

your in


team looks like this so far

sweatysock41
Crow
full_throttle
MacAdey
GazP
RickG
viscount17


unsure....

Evesdad
G1BBO
amandaJR +1


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm in. Rick will need a chauffeur. He only has ten miles left on his car this year.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 14, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'm in. Rick will need a chauffeur. He only has ten miles left on his car this year.
		
Click to expand...

Murph welcome aboad, 


team looks like this so far

sweatysock41
 Crow
 full_throttle
 MacAdey
 GazP
 RickG
 viscount17
murphtemog 

unsure....

Evesdad
 G1BBO
 amandaJR +1 


now [/b]8[/b] definates, two more spaces avaliable


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Well you can drive to mine from your hols then go down with me if you want.......
		
Click to expand...

If this offer's still on the table Adey, I'm in.

Had an extra day's pass stamped by the boss :lol:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 15, 2012)

no can do my end grrrr, getting annoyed with my firm, leave blockages all the time, enforced overtime. Its messing with my golf


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 15, 2012)

Region3 said:



			If this offer's still on the table Adey, I'm in.

Had an extra day's pass stamped by the boss :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is mate. So stick Gary down while there is room on the list.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Of course it is mate. So stick Gary down while there is room on the list.
		
Click to expand...

Oh good, that's a win in the bank hen.


----------



## rickg (Jul 15, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'm in. Rick will need a chauffeur. He only has ten miles left on his car this year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jeeves :thup:........can I sit in the back this time......and can you wear a hat?:whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Of course it is mate. So stick Gary down while there is room on the list.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Although 3 days in 2 weeks you could be sick of me soon!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Oh good, that's a win in the bank hen.
		
Click to expand...

Off 6?! Only got within DOUBLE of my hc once in my last 5 rounds!

I wish I had your faith.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Off 6?! Only got within DOUBLE of my hc once in my last 5 rounds!

I wish I had your faith.
		
Click to expand...

May be if you weren't so short off the tee?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think you could be on to something there. Thanks.

I'll work on it.


----------



## quinn (Jul 16, 2012)

im in if you still need another.nice and local and never played it


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 16, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Thank you.

Although 3 days in 2 weeks you could be sick of me soon!  

Click to expand...

You might get sick of me, is more like it......

It will be a good laugh and will be nice to have someone to share the trip with.:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 16, 2012)

Team complete




 sweatysock41
 Crow
 full_throttle
 MacAdey
 GazP
 RickG
 viscount17
 murphtemog 
Region3
quinn

thanks to everyone else who shown an interest


can the above players either post on here, or pm me your handicaps so I can try and arrange the pairings so GM can win...


----------



## Region3 (Jul 16, 2012)

6, more than likely soon be 7. Will keep my sig updated.

What's the format?


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 16, 2012)

Still awaiting on details as to format and h/c allowance. All i know at present is I needed to get 10 players. 

I'm guessing BB matchplay of 3/4 h/c.

I'll update with more details once I have them


----------



## quinn (Jul 16, 2012)

hcp 15 for me


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Still awaiting on details as to format and h/c allowance. All i know at present is I needed to get 10 players. 

I'm guessing BB matchplay of 3/4 h/c.

I'll update with more details once I have them
		
Click to expand...

Yes BB Matchplay. 

Once you have your team and pairs sorted I will match them up to our pairs just like we do in our B-Team matches.

With so many possibly playing KGC for the first time and keeping it friendly, to a degree, I'm keeping it as full handicap allowance.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 16, 2012)

although I now have the required number, is anybody willing to be a reserve, in case of any last minute withdrawals?


----------



## rickg (Jul 16, 2012)

Fish said:



			Yes BB Matchplay. 

With so many possibly playing KGC for the first time and keeping it friendly, to a degree, I'm keeping it as full handicap allowance.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fish,

Full Throttle meant the normal 3/4 h/C for 4BBB which is 3/4 of the difference taken from the lowest handicap player in each 4 ball.

These are the CONGU recommended handicap allowances for 4BBB and we shouldn't really stray from these.

It's a mute point that not many will have played the course before. its done so that an equal playing field is set. Full handicap allowance in 4BBB gives an unfair advantage to higher handicap players.


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hi Fish,

Full Throttle meant the normal 3/4 h/C for 4BBB which is 3/4 of the difference taken from the lowest handicap player in each 4 ball.

These are the CONGU recommended handicap allowances for 4BBB and we shouldn't really stray from these.

It's a mute point that not many will have played the course before. its done so that an equal playing field is set. Full handicap allowance in 4BBB gives an unfair advantage to higher handicap players.
		
Click to expand...

That's how I mean't it to be, the same as our club matches are played.

I thought he mean't 3/4 of each persons individual handicap.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2012)

Off ten, and likely to remain so for another 8 rounds minimum.


----------



## Gazp (Jul 16, 2012)

17 HCP here, Rickg is correct 3/4 for fourballs and full handicap for singles is my understanding


----------



## rickg (Jul 16, 2012)

Fish said:



			That's how I mean't it to be, the same as our club matches are played.

I thought he mean't 3/4 of each persons individual handicap.
		
Click to expand...

OK....excellent.....:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 16, 2012)

11 for me please mate


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm currently of 21.3 hoping to bring it down a tad but the way I've been playing it keeps creeping up, so may be on 22 by the time this match happens.

I know a few of you guys are travelling together but I may split you up on the course to try and balance the teams as best I as I feel possible, any problems with that let me know.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2012)

Since those who are travelling together probably have played a bit together too, it makes sense to split them up, and give them a chance to play with some body new.

Also, my match play record with rick is poor. He is like kryptonite.

Adey, how the heck did you get to be off 11?


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Since those who are travelling together probably have played a bit together too, it makes sense to split them up, and give them a chance to play with some body new.

Also, my match play record with rick is poor. He is like kryptonite.

Adey, how the heck did you get to be off 11?
		
Click to expand...

I will give you a clue....... my V-easy has turned up today...

I have lost all confidence with the putter and it is killing me. I am hitting the ball so well but just can't get it in the bloody hole. Yesterday afternoon, 13 out of 15 fairways hit, 14 out of 18 greens hit. 10 bogeys 8 pars...:angry: 8 putts from within 3/4 foot missed, nothing holed from any further than 12 inches. I even missed a couple of 2 foot putts..........


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 16, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I'm currently of 21.3 hoping to bring it down a tad but the way I've been playing it keeps creeping up, so may be on 22 by the time this match happens.

I know a few of you guys are travelling together but I may split you up on the course to try and balance the teams as best I as I feel possible, any problems with that let me know.
		
Click to expand...

No problem for me. I am always happy to play with different people. I have only ever been to one meet so I do not really know many people on here.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I will give you a clue....... my V-easy has turned up today...

I have lost all confidence with the putter and it is killing me. I am hitting the ball so well but just can't get it in the bloody hole. Yesterday afternoon, 13 out of 15 fairways hit, 14 out of 18 greens hit. 10 bogeys 8 pars...:angry: 8 putts from within 3/4 foot missed, nothing holed from any further than 12 inches. I even missed a couple of 2 foot putts..........
		
Click to expand...

Don't put me with Adey please. He's useless.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Don't put me with Adey please. He's useless.

Click to expand...

That is the gamble you will have to take....

If the V-easy sorts me out, I will be the biggest bandit there..:whoo:


----------



## Crow (Jul 16, 2012)

My handicap is 11.

Solid looking team there!


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jul 16, 2012)

My Handicap is 12 as stated below.


----------



## rickg (Jul 16, 2012)

9 at the moment....


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 17, 2012)

So check list......

Team sorted....check
Date and time sorted.......check
Are we going to all wear similar coloured shirts?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			So check list......

Team sorted....check
Date and time sorted.......check
Are we going to all wear similar coloured shirts?
		
Click to expand...

What ever colour rick is wearing, I don't have one.


----------



## Gazp (Jul 17, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			So check list......

Team sorted....check
Date and time sorted.......check
Are we going to all wear similar coloured shirts?
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's not pink


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll be wearing my blue Golf Monthly centenary polo, 

But if the consensus is for Team GM to have the same coloured shirts then I'm happy with that.

(Yellow, is good)


----------



## Gazp (Jul 17, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I'll be wearing my blue Golf Monthly centenary polo, 

But if the consensus is for Team GM to have the same coloured shirts then I'm happy with that.

(Yellow, is good)
		
Click to expand...

Blue is good, if any others have the GM shirt you can wear that, or anything else blue


----------



## rickg (Jul 17, 2012)

blue sounds good........


----------



## PieMan (Jul 17, 2012)

rickg said:



			blue sounds good........
		
Click to expand...

Surely you meant to type 'orange' or 'pink'?!!


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 17, 2012)

Gazp said:



			As long as it's not pink
		
Click to expand...

Bugger.... that is my idea of pink shirts and white trousers out of the window then......


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jul 17, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Bugger.... that is my idea of pink shirts and white trousers out of the window then......

Click to expand...

I just hope it's dry then you won't have to look like an advert for Fisherman's Friends


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Bugger.... that is my idea of pink shirts and white trousers out of the window then......

Click to expand...

Reverse that, and I'm getting close.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Reverse that, and I'm getting close.
		
Click to expand...

Well i can do that also if you want to try and get it set as the team colours.........:whoo:


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 18, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			I just hope it's dry then you won't have to look like an advert for Fisherman's Friends 

Click to expand...

Not the bloody hat jokes again.....I thought people might had forgotten about it by now.......:thup:


----------



## rickg (Jul 18, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Not the bloody hat jokes again.....I thought people might had forgotten about it by now.......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You are joking aren't you...........have you seen the state of the thing?

You have looked in a mirror haven't you?:rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			You are joking aren't you...........have you seen the state of the thing?

You have looked in a mirror haven't you?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't you start....... hey it did a job on that that horrible cold wet windy Sunday at Woodhall..:thup:

I may have looked a tit in it but I had a nice dry warm head and no water running down the inside of my waterproofs like everyone else....:ears:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 18, 2012)

bobble hat, cap and pro quuips - I was as dry as a bone although I dont need your hat to look a tit


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

Very quiet on here, hope your all ready as were all booked-in and course is booked.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 28, 2012)

I think everyone is just waiting to play now. So it is Monday 20th August, 13:30 tee off, wearing blue shirts.


----------



## Gazp (Jul 28, 2012)

looking forward to it, got 2 weeks in the Costa Del Sol first & only get back the day before this game so even if my golf is crap at least I'll have a nice tan.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I think everyone is just waiting to play now. So it is Monday 20th August, 13:30 tee off, wearing blue shirts.
		
Click to expand...

OK good to hear.  

Can you get your captain to message me with your pairings and handicaps so I can match them to our team so we don't have to do any or very little organising on the day.

The 4 balls can then be announced prior to the day.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 28, 2012)

Fish, I have the pairings worked out already, but if I gove you them now, you'll be able to move your pairinga about to try and beat us....lol


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Fish, I have the pairings worked out already, but if I gove you them now, you'll be able to move your pairinga about to try and beat us....lol
		
Click to expand...

No I wouldn't as my pairings are completed and listed and in full view on the HDID forum and will not be edited so if anything we are more exposed.

Pairings (partners) are selected to play and support each other as they will have different strengths and weaknesses and as such have no bearing on the unknown opposition IMO.

But as your that confident with saying "try to beat us", I can't see any objection anyway. 

Please PM your pairs with their handicaps so the match and points allowances can be listed.

Thank you.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 28, 2012)

full_throttle			21		crow				11
Region3			6		sweatysock41			12
RickG				9		quinn				15	
murphthemog			10		gazP				17	
MacAdey			11		viscount17			20

hope these pairings are suitable.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			full_throttle            21        crow                11
Region3            6        sweatysock41            12
RickG                9        quinn                15    
murphthemog            10        gazP                17    
MacAdey            11        viscount17            20

hope these pairings are suitable.
		
Click to expand...

The pairings are your choice, I'll just put them next to ours now.

BRB


----------



## quinn (Jul 28, 2012)

looking forward to it.never played kenilworth before so might see if i can sneak a game there before the 20th.A bit of inside knowledge might help


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2012)

Can you convert user-names to real names please.

PM if necessary.

Thank you.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 29, 2012)

Fish said:



			Can you convert user-names to real names please.

PM if necessary.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Madadey = Adey George


----------



## quinn (Jul 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Madadey = Adey George
		
Click to expand...

Quinn = Chris quinney


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 29, 2012)

me-Robert Nutt


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweatysock41 = Mal Gordon


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 29, 2012)

quinn said:



			looking forward to it.never played kenilworth before so might see if i can sneak a game there before the 20th.A bit of inside knowledge might help 

Click to expand...

Ill sign you in if you want. Fridays at 4ish or w/ends.Playing at 9 am ish tomrrow if you're interested.


----------



## quinn (Jul 29, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Ill sign you in if you want. Fridays at 4ish or w/ends.Playing at 9 am ish tomrrow if you're interested.
		
Click to expand...

cheers i should be able to make Friday about 4 ish. can you sign me and another on.i can let you know for definite tomorrow


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 29, 2012)

Should be ok, but if I'm double booked , a week Fri no probs. 



quinn said:



			cheers i should be able to make Friday about 4 ish. can you sign me and another on.i can let you know for definite tomorrow
		
Click to expand...


----------



## quinn (Jul 29, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Should be ok, but if I'm double booked , a week Fri no probs.
		
Click to expand...

go for a week friday then, thanks for the offer


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 29, 2012)

quinn said:



			go for a week friday then, thanks for the offer
		
Click to expand...

Okay mate, a week Friday it is then.


----------



## quinn (Jul 29, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Okay mate, a week Friday it is then.
		
Click to expand...

hope you dont get into trouble for playing with the enemy mate : )


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 29, 2012)

quinn said:



			hope you dont get into trouble for playing with the enemy mate : )
		
Click to expand...

I've got broad shoulders!!!


----------



## quinn (Jul 29, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			I've got broad shoulders!!![/QUOTE
take it your playing for the hdid team or my last post won't make sense   looks a nice course drove past it loads of times but never played it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 29, 2012)

No idea where the course is. Oop north somewhere near where the motor way gets cobbled. Will use a sextant and a staff to find it.

The way I play, local knowledge makes no odds.

A sun dial could prove useful though.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 30, 2012)

quinn said:





wrighty1874 said:



			I've got broad shoulders!!![/QUOTE
take it your playing for the hdid team or my last post won't make sense   looks a nice course drove past it loads of times but never played it
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and I've been entrusted with the vice captin role too!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Faldono1fan (Jul 30, 2012)

I playing for the HDID team as well & partnering the VC. Looking forward to meeting you all on the 20th.


----------



## quinn (Jul 30, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:





quinn said:



			Yep, and I've been entrusted with the vice captin role too!!!
		
Click to expand...

im privileged playing with the vice captain  on my best behavior then.looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Gazp (Jul 30, 2012)

Fish said:



			Can you convert user-names to real names please.

PM if necessary.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Gazp = Garry Powney


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 3, 2012)

viscount17 = Steve Clifford . . .
and after the last medal now 20.5 

any particular shade of blue?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 4, 2012)

i only have dark blue shirts, so am going to wear my Golf Monthly centenary shirt


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 4, 2012)

I only have 2 shades of blue and neither are dark.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 4, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			viscount17 = Steve Clifford . . .
and after the last medal now 20.5 

any particular shade of blue?
		
Click to expand...

Oh well Steve. Just means you get an extra shot......:whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 4, 2012)

Murph, 10 handicap, chris kissane. 

Can do dark or mid blue. Dont do pastels.


----------



## Crow (Aug 4, 2012)

Nick Gould, 11 handicap.

Sorry for the delay in replying Robert, just got back from a week's holiday and for some reason I can't reply to your pm.

I'm okay for light or dark blue.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

There will now be food available afterwards.

We will sit down together to enjoy a Lasagne with a salad accompaniment.

There is nothing additional to pay for this meal as I have personally sponsored it but I will have a bucket at the service area that should you wish to make a donation you can and all proceeds will go to my chosen charity for the day which is GOSH.

More news to follow.


----------



## rickg (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:



			There will now be food available afterwards.

We will sit down together to enjoy a Lasagne with a salad accompaniment.

There is nothing additional to pay for this meal as I have personally sponsored it but I will have a bucket at the service area that should you wish to make a donation you can and all proceeds will go to my chosen charity for the day which is GOSH.

More news to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Nice touch Robin..........many thanks....


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Robin, hopefully we'll raise a few quid for your chiosen charity


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

This is now cancelled.


----------



## Crow (Aug 13, 2012)

Fish said:



			This is now cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

????????

Can you expand on that please Robin?

Do you mean that the food is cancelled or the whole match?

Just had a quick look on HDID and things appear to have got a little personal, which is a great pity, hopefully the match will still go ahead as it has the potential to be a great day!


----------



## rickg (Aug 13, 2012)

I've gone to great lengths to rearrange a shift so I could get the day off and play in this as I suspect have a lot of other people.  Wont be happy if its cancelled due to a tiff.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 13, 2012)

Among others, I was quite looking forward to this, despite my recent form on the golf course. It's a shame to let a few squabbles ruin what has the potential to be a good fun day out. Surely too much organising has gone into this to just pull the plug on it now?

I need to know for sure by Wednesday, so I can cancel my days holiday.

I have read a few of the posts on HDID, to see what it is about, and tbh, not sure we really need prizes, (if it's a problem). The food offer is appreciated though.

There must be enough people still interested to make a go of this?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 13, 2012)

rickg said:



			I've gone to great lengths to rearrange a shift so I could get the day off and play in this as I suspect have a lot of other people. Wont be happy if its cancelled due to a tiff.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, was looking forward to match and meeting you Eng GM guys.....  met the GM Scots at Machrahinish with Dolly, (FatTiger)..  great trip & meet.
 Unfortunately am afraid one persons "tiff" is anothers personal insult. Hope someone can pick this up


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2012)

unsure whats happening 

I could host at my course, although it's not as good as Kenilworth.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 13, 2012)

What has actually happened then? Had a quick look on HDID but at work so not got time to treally trawl through it all. It just looks like someone is having handbags at 10 paces. So is this going ot go ahead or not? If you are struggling for somewhere I could have a word at my place, but it may be a bit far away for most that are palying in it though.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 13, 2012)

Game is still on fellas, as its being picked up by a fellow Kenilworth member in team (Good 'ol Nick).....  he'll be posting futher info on here this evening


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wouldn't want to go much further than Kenilworth for 18 holes.


----------



## Faldono1fan (Aug 13, 2012)

It's being picked up by Wrighty1874 on the HDID side if Fish doesn't want to do it. Either way I am sure this will go ahead as we have all booked time off & made arrangements etc. Unfortunately in a forum environment things can be taken out of context & attempted banter can be interpreted as something more sinister. Hopefully we should have some clarification tonight.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 13, 2012)

Faldono1fan said:



			It's being picked up by Wrighty1874 on the HDID side if Fish doesn't want to do it. Either way I am sure this will go ahead as we have all booked time off & made arrangements etc. *Unfortunately in a forum environment things can be taken out of context & attempted banter can be interpreted as something more sinister*. Hopefully we should have some clarification tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Yer right, matey...... many also have a different agenda when using forums.... so you need to be able to find your way through the crap (difficult for some) 'cos what social networking provides is so empowering...  anyway looks like we're back on track and will be meeting you all soon....  great stuff.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rick, the meet is officially on. I have spoken with the club secretary and it's back on the club diary. Unfortunately any food required will have to be bought as he's not prepared to put it on while there's been uncertainty. Food is irrelevant imo, it's the getting together of competitive golfing fanatics. The tee times remain the same. Worst case scenario is if I'm unable to get a replacement one of the Gm men will have to partner Boo(one of our consistent performers I might add) and I will play a singles match against one of the GM guys. Let's just hope for good weather and a cracking match. The HDID webmaster is going to supply a trophy apparently.See you a week today.



rickg said:



			I've gone to great lengths to rearrange a shift so I could get the day off and play in this as I suspect have a lot of other people.  Wont be happy if its cancelled due to a tiff.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well done Nick....  game on


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 13, 2012)

Wrighty, it might be worht putting a thread on here looking for another player. I am sure someone would be up for it to make the numbers up and have a game somewhere nice. There is a little bit of a competitive side to this match but at the end of the day it is just a bunch of blokes going out for a game of golf together. If you get someone from this forum then I will play for the HDID team, I am not really that bothered mate if it evens the teams up.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm glad it's back on, (assuming that it doesn't all kick off again).

It would be nice if all the original people concerned could bury the hatchet, pop the dummy back in, and participate in what was meant to be a bit of fun.


----------



## quinn (Aug 13, 2012)

well said murph,although haven't got a clue what's been going on.looking forward to playing a good course and a good day.Nice and FRIENDLY ( until the first tee ;-)


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Nick for taking over this. Hope everything sorts itself out.

Looking forward to playing a different course and meeting old and new faces.

I'm happy with or without food, as I have a night shift to look forward to Monday.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheers mate, much appreciated. I've put a new thread up looking for a player.



MadAdey said:



			Wrighty, it might be worht putting a thread on here looking for another player. I am sure someone would be up for it to make the numbers up and have a game somewhere nice. There is a little bit of a competitive side to this match but at the end of the day it is just a bunch of blokes going out for a game of golf together. If you get someone from this forum then I will play for the HDID team, I am not really that bothered mate if it evens the teams up.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for stepping in to save the day wrighty1874, we're all in your debt!

I don't know if it's been done previously (all I can find is a list of GM Team players) but could we have a list of the pairings, showing user names, actual names and handicaps for both teams please?

I'm another who isn't too worried about prizes or food, it's all about the golf and the chat.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 13, 2012)

Crow said:



			Thanks for stepping in to save the day wrighty1874, we're all in your debt!

I don't know if it's been done previously (all I can find is a list of GM Team players) but could we have a list of the pairings, showing user names, actual names and handicaps for both teams please?

I'm another who isn't too worried about prizes or food, it's all about the golf and the chat.
		
Click to expand...

Crow, the HDID team is as follows:
Nick Wright 11
Paul Wakely 11
Alan Venning 11
Dave Williams 12
Steve Galbraith 11
Joe Harford 9
Steve Doyle 6
Simon Betteridge 16
Simon Riordan 13
Dave Barnard 2


----------



## vkurup (Aug 13, 2012)

Would have loved to (can rearrange work).. but a bit of a trek (wont get it approved by HQ).   

<Rant> Why dont we have anything in Surrey, Hampshire et al..  <Rant over>


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2012)

Just to update the h/c I am now on 21.5


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 13, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Just to update the h/c I am now on 21.5
		
Click to expand...

Max handicap is 18, its golf the boys on HDID play not cricket, Nick well done for taking up the role for HDID and I expect you to lead your guys to a total whitewash just like the one we had up here earlier in the year:whoo:

Come on HDID, have a great day.


----------



## quinn (Aug 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Max handicap is 18, its golf the boys on HDID play not cricket, Nick well done for taking up the role for HDID and I expect you to lead your guys to a total whitewash just like the one we had up here earlier in the year:whoo:

Come on HDID, have a great day.
		
Click to expand...


and the banter begins. sorry bomber not gonna happen


----------



## quinn (Aug 14, 2012)

seen a few of these gm v hdid posts on here.Think i saw one being played north of the border.What's the score so far or do i not want to know


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2012)

quinn said:



			seen a few of these gm v hdid posts on here.Think i saw one being played north of the border.What's the score so far or do i not want to know 

Click to expand...

As far as I know this will be the second, there was one in Scotland that resulted in a narrow win for HDID.

Reading a few threads on HDID they seem to take the whole thing a lot more seriously than we do, we're referred to by some as Chompers (which from the thread I was reading means anybody with a double digit handicap) and the fact that some of us list our clubs in our signatures comes under ridicule as does the fact that many of us don't show our handicaps.
I think that handicaps show automatically on HDID as it's basically the site for handicap allocation for many club members whereas GM is inclusive of anybody who plays golf and is enthusiastic about golf, whatever their handicap and even if they don't have a handicap.

Should be a good day whatever and I'm really looking forward to it, but let's see if we can redress the balance in meet scores!


----------



## quinn (Aug 14, 2012)

will be nice to square things up.come on the chompers.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 14, 2012)

Crow said:



			As far as I know this will be the second, there was one in Scotland that resulted in a narrow win for HDID.

Reading a few threads on HDID they seem to take the whole thing a lot more seriously than we do, we're referred to by some as Chompers (which from the thread I was reading means anybody with a double digit handicap) and the fact that some of us list our clubs in our signatures comes under ridicule as does the fact that many of us don't show our handicaps.
I think that handicaps show automatically on HDID as it's basically the site for handicap allocation for many club members whereas GM is inclusive of anybody who plays golf and is enthusiastic about golf, whatever their handicap and even if they don't have a handicap.

Should be a good day whatever and I'm really looking forward to it, but let's see if we can redress the balance in meet scores!
		
Click to expand...

Narrow win it was, 5 nil to HDID, not sure how our English team will do as they have a few Chompers in their team.......lol

Come on HDID take it to the GM guys......


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2012)

quinn said:



			will be nice to square things up.come on the chompers.
		
Click to expand...

The GM Chompers, got to be the team name, has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 14, 2012)

Crow said:



			The GM Chompers, got to be the team name, has a nice ring to it!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that the word Chomper belongs to HDID, you guys are the GM Diggers.

Now can you Dig it Sukkaaa


----------



## Crow (Aug 14, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Not sure about that the word Chomper belongs to HDID, you guys are the GM Diggers.

Now can you Dig it Sukkaaa
		
Click to expand...

And you bestowed it to us, seems fine to me!


----------



## quinn (Aug 14, 2012)

Crow said:



			The GM Chompers, got to be the team name, has a nice ring to it!
		
Click to expand...

should get it on our shirts mate


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 14, 2012)

quinn said:



			should get it on our shirts mate
		
Click to expand...


You guys need to earn the respect before you can be classed as Chompers, Diggers seems more fitting.

Now can you Dig it Sukkaa :whoo:


----------



## quinn (Aug 14, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			You guys need to earn the respect before you can be classed as Chompers, Diggers seems more fitting.

Now can you Dig it Sukkaa :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

GM Diggers.can live with that bomber  shame you couldn't make the trip down


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 14, 2012)

quinn said:



			GM Diggers.can live with that bomber  shame you couldn't make the trip down
		
Click to expand...

Would love to had made the trip but this is something that we need to let the HDID Chompers do on their own, well just about on their own as we have sent Popeye down to bolster their team. Nick will do a great job and Boo will be the man to watch, just hope you guys don't dig a big hole for GM as this is a big match and if the HDID Chompers whoop the GM Diggers then you guys will never live it down:whoo:

Looks like it could be a HDID Scottish final v the HDID English Chompers

Play well guys and enjoy the game now let the banter commence


Now can you Dig it Sukkaa..............


----------



## quinn (Aug 14, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Would love to had made the trip but this is something that we need to let the HDID Chompers do on their own, well just about on their own as we have sent Popeye down to bolster their team. Nick will do a great job and Boo will be the man to watch, just hope you guys don't dig a big hole for GM as this is a big match and if the HDID Chompers whoop the GM Diggers then you guys will never live it down:whoo:



Looks like it could be a HDID Scottish final v the HDID English Chompers

Play well guys and enjoy the game now let the banter commence


Now can you Dig it Sukkaa..............
		
Click to expand...

good lad bomber for stirring the banter up,was far too quiet.you must be taking it serious if your sending reinforcements down  hope we can put up a better fight than the last game.6 days and counting


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 14, 2012)

quinn said:



			good lad bomber for stirring the banter up,was far too quiet.you must be taking it serious if your sending reinforcements down  hope we can put up a better fight than the last game.6 days and counting
		
Click to expand...


Well TBH it would not be hard to better than the last lot that the guys from GM Towers sent to Blairgowrie to fight the good fight but on the day the HDID Golfers were just to good. It seems a fair match down by this time with a good mix of both Chompers & Diggers so who knows what will happen. If I was a betting man then my money would be on the HDID Chompers to take the match 3-2 and then set up a grand final between HDID Scotland v the HDID English Chompers. I just hope the guys at GM Towers will give it a double page in the rag.............


----------



## quinn (Aug 14, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Well TBH it would not be hard to better than the last lot that the guys from GM Towers sent to Blairgowrie to fight the good fight but on the day the HDID Golfers were just to good. It seems a fair match down by this time with a good mix of both Chompers & Diggers so who knows what will happen. If I was a betting man then my money would be on the HDID Chompers to take the match 3-2 and then set up a grand final between HDID Scotland v the HDID English Chompers. I just hope the guys at GM Towers will give it a double page in the rag.............
		
Click to expand...

you've give us 2 points ...... cheers    can't have two hdid teams in a final match will have to try and change that.Should be a good day either way ....but the beer always tastes better after a win


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 15, 2012)

quinn said:



			you've give us 2 points ...... cheers    can't have two hdid teams in a final match will have to try and change that.Should be a good day either way ....but the beer always tastes better after a win 

Click to expand...

Your 100% correct about that no matter how easy the win the taste is great.........


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 15, 2012)

Win or loose? Not really that bothered, just looking forward to a day out golfing with some top lads. Obviously would love to win then take on the haggish bashers from north of the border at their own game and show them how it is done. Let them know what it is like to be English, invent a game, give it to the world, then let them come back and destroy us at it...... :rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Win or loose? Not really that bothered, just looking forward to a day out golfing with some top lads. Obviously would love to win then take on the haggish bashers from north of the border at their own game and show them how it is done. Let them know what it is like to be English, invent a game, give it to the world, then let them come back and destroy us at it...... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mad Eh.....


Let's just see you concentrate on your match with the English HDID Chompers before you think about taking on the Scottish Champions.

If our English friends beat you then team HDID have decided to take the battle to the Chompers on the today's golfer forum:whoo:


----------



## carling (Aug 15, 2012)

Not being a regular here or HDID i dont mind who wins so long as they beat them scots. Mr Bomber69
loves himself if you ask me. Good luck to both teams                                                                                                                                                                                              Mad Eh.....


Let's just see you concentrate on your match with the English HDID Chompers before you think about taking on the Scottish Champions.

If our English friends beat you then team HDID have decided to take the battle to the Chompers on the today's golfer forum:whoo:[/


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 15, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Mad Eh.....


Let's just see you concentrate on your match with the English HDID Chompers before you think about taking on the Scottish Champions.

If our English friends beat you then team HDID have decided to take the battle to the Chompers on the today's golfer forum:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Chomper? Translated to English what does that mean?


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 15, 2012)

carling said:



			Not being a regular here or HDID i dont mind who wins so long as they beat them scots. Mr Bomber69
loves himself if you ask me. Good luck to both teams                                                                                                                                                                                              Mad Eh.....


Let's just see you concentrate on your match with the English HDID Chompers before you think about taking on the Scottish Champions.

If our English friends beat you then team HDID have decided to take the battle to the Chompers on the today's golfer forum:whoo:[/
		
Click to expand...


Come on Calling or should I say half pint..........

Bet the Chompers on HDID would not be happy with your comments.


Come on HDID get it right into the GM Diggers.


Now can you Dig it Sukkaa


----------



## carling (Aug 15, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Come on Calling or should I say half pint..........

Bet the Chompers on HDID would not be happy with your comments.


Come on HDID get it right into the GM Diggers.


Now can you Dig it Sukkaa



I dont dig it! not a GM Digger Mr bomber and im not a pro like your goodself.
I think the HDID men will over power the Gm and then come looking for them skirts you play in
north of the border.
Have been watching with intrest the teams ect and its going to be a good day by the looks of it.
Dont understand all the flannel about it on off on again. 
Its nice to see that the ex cpt HDID is still looking in and seeing how things are goin though
even though he isnt inputting anymore.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 15, 2012)

carling said:





Bomber69 said:



			Come on Calling or should I say half pint..........

Bet the Chompers on HDID would not be happy with your comments.


Come on HDID get it right into the GM Diggers.


Now can you Dig it Sukkaa



I dont dig it! not a GM Digger Mr bomber and im not a pro like your goodself.
I think the HDID men will over power the Gm and then come looking for them skirts you play in
north of the border.
Have been watching with intrest the teams ect and its going to be a good day by the looks of it.
Dont understand all the flannel about it on off on again. 
Its nice to see that the ex cpt HDID is still looking in and seeing how things are goin though
even though he isnt inputting anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Always interested in our English friends, play well and bring the points home to HDID, don't let me dowm. I will have a live tap into Nicks ear and we have had a chat about the pairings so I might not be there in person but I will be in touch via satellite and will be there via video link for the team talk prior to the game.


Now can you Dig It Sukkkaa
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 15, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Chomper? Translated to English what does that mean?
		
Click to expand...


All you need to know is that Chompers are better golfers than Diggers, come on HDID take it to the Diggers, Whoo Whoo...........


----------



## quinn (Aug 15, 2012)

if you press the red button on sky sports Monday you can choose what pairing too watch.should be a good crowd


----------



## carling (Aug 15, 2012)

Bomber69 said:





carling said:



			Always interested in our English friends, play well and bring the points home to HDID, don't let me dowm. I will have a live tap into Nicks ear and we have had a chat about the pairings so I might not be there in person but I will be in touch via satellite and will be there via video link for the team talk prior to the game.


Now can you Dig It Sukkkaa


I dont think these GM boys are up to much, they seem to talk a good game though.
I might turn up just to see if theres a space on the HDID team as they look like the team to beat.
Might get to caddy for there cpt and get in on the photo"s  :rofl:]
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 15, 2012)

quinn said:



			if you press the red button on sky sports Monday you can choose what pairing too watch.should be a good crowd  

Click to expand...

The button on my tv remote turns the tv off, be more action watching a blank screen than watching.you Diggers hack the course to bits, please please please remember to replace your divots and repair your pitch marks should any of you lot leave pitch marks.

Now can you Dig it Sukkkaa


----------



## quinn (Aug 15, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			The button on my tv remote turns the tv off, be more action watching a blank screen than watching.you Diggers hack the course to bits, please please please remember to replace your divots and repair your pitch marks should any of you lot leave pitch marks.




Now can you Dig it Sukkkaa
		
Click to expand...



divots ,pitch marks im not familiar with these words


----------



## carling (Aug 15, 2012)

quinn said:



			divots ,pitch marks im not familiar with these words


its somthing that golfers do quinn. its ok im a caddy and if im out in you group 
ill explain then]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## quinn (Aug 16, 2012)

carling said:





quinn said:



			divots ,pitch marks im not familiar with these words


its somthing that golfers do quinn. its ok im a caddy and if im out in you group 
ill explain then]
		
Click to expand...


thanks mate.much appreciated 

Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 16, 2012)

carling said:





quinn said:



			divots ,pitch marks im not familiar with these words


its somthing that golfers do quinn. its ok im a caddy and if im out in you group 
ill explain then]
		
Click to expand...

Okay Diggers & Chomper am away to ma scratcher got 36 hole to play tomorrow and will have a few divots to repair an several Pitch marks.

Keep up the good work and come on Team HDID get into these GM Diggers..........
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it just me, or is this completely childish?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Is it just me, or is this completely childish?
		
Click to expand...

I'm keeping quiet and hoping my golf does the talking..lol


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Is it just me, or is this completely childish?
		
Click to expand...

   +1 for me


----------



## quinn (Aug 16, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			+1 for me
		
Click to expand...

its all light hearted nothing serious.just a bit of winding up before the big game


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 16, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I'm keeping quiet and hoping my golf does the talking..lol
		
Click to expand...

What will be will be. All I hope is the weather is good as I know the company will be cause htere are some good lads playing in this. At the end of the day it is a game of golf at somewhere I have not played, but I have heard it is a nice course so looking forward to it.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2012)

quinn said:



			its all light hearted nothing serious.just a bit of winding up before the big game 

Click to expand...

It comes across as a bit childish, and pathetic. Wind ups are generally defined by being funny. Chompers, Diggers, Sukkas?? (what ever they are). Just childish and insulting to me. Makes me think may be I'm not interested in playing.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			It comes across as a bit childish, and pathetic. Wind ups are generally defined by being funny. Chompers, Diggers, Sukkas?? (what ever they are). Just childish and insulting to me. Makes me think may be I'm not interested in playing.
		
Click to expand...

 Does anyone know exactly what a digger or chomper is? Because I have heard many things but never heard those words thrown around in golf. In my my line of work a chomper is someone who is useless and a waste of time....


----------



## quinn (Aug 16, 2012)

i wouldn't take it too seriously!!!!!!!! bombers alrite, he's only on the wind up ,we've all done it . "COME ON THE DIGGERS"   whatever it means ?????


----------



## quinn (Aug 16, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			What will be will be. All I hope is the weather is good as I know the company will be cause htere are some good lads playing in this. At the end of the day it is a game of golf at somewhere I have not played, but I have heard it is a nice course so looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...


same here never played the course before , but know its good.whatever happens it will be a good day


----------



## Faldono1fan (Aug 16, 2012)

Bomber69 is a complete WUM, but he is a good guy. Really looking forward to the day & putting some faces to names on here. I know RickG & I think I played with Viscount at Luton Hoo a few years ago. The guys on HDID are all nice people so it will be a great day.Fingers crossed for the weather!


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 16, 2012)

Faldono1fan said:



			Bomber69 is a complete WUM, but he is a good guy. Really looking forward to the day & putting some faces to names on here. I know RickG & I think I played with Viscount at Luton Hoo a few years ago. The guys on HDID are all nice people so it will be a great day.Fingers crossed for the weather!
		
Click to expand...

 WUM is one way I can think to sum up how he comes across. Probably is a top bloke, never met him.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 16, 2012)

It's not hard to see how the toys were thrown out of the pram on the HDID forum if it's like this all the while.

I'll be gutted if we lose and don't have to travel north to play the real golfers. 

Can't we be hackers? We all know what that means.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know if this is allowed or not, feel free to ban me if it's not.

I have a couple of dozen brand new Nike 20XI-S that I stocked up on but now found something else I prefer.
If anyone going to this wants a box I'll take a small hit and sell them for Â£25 a dozen. Just can't be doing with putting in the for sale and packing/posting etc.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 16, 2012)

Region3 said:



			It's not hard to see how the toys were thrown out of the pram on the HDID forum if it's like this all the while.
		
Click to expand...

  that is a very good point gary that it is easy to offend people on forum sites, especially when you do not know them. I know sometimes things on here can get missunderstood. But it normally gets sorted pretty quickly. But we certainly do not have anyone who has the sole intent of winding people up.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2012)

This is what worries me about Monday. I am taking a day off work to travel a fair distance to have an afternoons golf, on what promises to be a nice course. I don't particularly need to be acting as an unpaid creche assistant. I'll discuss it with Rick tomorrow, and see if I am still interested.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Im playing at both Cooden and the Match. Alot of the people WuMing are from north of the border.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Aug 16, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			This is what worries me about Monday. I am taking a day off work to travel a fair distance to have an afternoons golf, on what promises to be a nice course. I don't particularly need to be acting as an unpaid creche assistant. I'll discuss it with Rick tomorrow, and see if I am still interested.
		
Click to expand...

Take it all with a large pinch of salt Murph!  I'm playing the course with our Society tomorrow so I'll provide some feedback prior to meeting up with you all on Monday.  I've played it several times and it's always been in reasonable nick, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 16, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Take it all with a large pinch of salt Murph!  I'm playing the course with our Society tomorrow so I'll provide some feedback prior to meeting up with you all on Monday.  I've played it several times and it's always been in reasonable nick, you'll enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Malc, I'll bring your Â£20 with me,



Paperboy said:



			Im playing at both Cooden and the Match. Alot of the people WuMing are from north of the border.
		
Click to expand...

See you at Cooden Beach



TeamGM.

don't let the HDID guys get to you, it's a decent track and I've ordered some decent weather.


----------



## quinn (Aug 16, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Malc, I'll bring your Â£20 with me,



See you at Cooden Beach



TeamGM.

don't let the HDID guys get to you, it's a decent track and I've ordered some decent weather.
		
Click to expand...



looks like your right about the weather rob. looking good for Monday. fingers crossed


----------



## Faldono1fan (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think anyone on the HDID team actually playing is "getting" at anyone. RickG knows most of us & I hope he will confirm that we are just a bunch of avid golfers who are pretty good company. I feel we are unfairly getting tarred with the same brush here.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gee wiz,,,,

Seems some folk like a little banter and there are them that don't, they must be afraid....

Okay guys sorry if I have offended any of you and I hope you all have a good day and the weather and your golf is good. But remember this is not just a knock in the park both sides are playing for their forum and should be aware that this is why the day has been arranged.



Play well any enjoy.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 16, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Gee wiz,,,,

Seems some folk like a little banter and there are them that don't, they must be afraid....

Okay guys sorry if I have offended any of you and I hope you all have a good day and the weather and your golf is good. But remember this is not just a knock in the park both sides are playing for their forum and should be aware that this is why the day has been arranged.



Play well any enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest you are really starting to bore me now. Let me just prioritise about Monday........ I look forward to good weather, a good course and some excellent company. I am going to try and win my game obviously, but if I do not it is not the end of the world as I have a life.

Does this bloke really speak for the attitude of people on HDID? If this game really means that much and it is going to turn into world war 3 then it I cant be arsed to spend over 2 hours in my car driving to Kenilworth. I am leaving home at 10:00 and will not be home until after 20:00 spending Â£30 on diesel, Â£25 on the round and food makes this an expensive day just for 18 holes of golf on a course that is probably not any nicer than my own course that is 10 mins from my door.

Anyway :rant: over, I look forward to meeting up with the lads I already know and meeting some new faces from GM and HDID also. See you all Monday. :cheers:


----------



## Crow (Aug 16, 2012)

Let's all just chill a bit, no need to look at withdrawing from the day.

I'm sure that there'll be no s**t talked during the matches and if HDID want to lynch any of their team should they lose their match then that's up to them.

I'm expecting to meet up with a group of friendly golfers (GM & HDID!) who are all there for a good day, maybe with a bit of friendly banter thrown in, and I'm sure that if the banter gets out of hand then a quick word that it's not appreciated will be respected and acted upon.

We'll all want to win our own matches but win or lose I intend to make the most of meeting up with old and new faces and playing a good parkland course in what by all accounts will be fine weather!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 16, 2012)

MadAdey, it is just a game of golf between two forums on a website. If the lads on GM are anything like the people I've met on HDID over the past 3+ years, then it will be a smashing day, hopefully to be repeated. I've been on several HDID meets, with another one coming up next month in Cheshire. An oevernight stay, which they usually are,and they are fantastic meets with a helluva lot of laughs. I've made some grat friends on the HDID site and see no reason why it won't happen with the GM boys. Only 4 more sleeps!!!



MadAdey said:



			To be honest you are really starting to bore me now. Let me just prioritise about Monday........ I look forward to good weather, a good course and some excellent company. I am going to try and win my game obviously, but if I do not it is not the end of the world as I have a life.

Does this bloke really speak for the attitude of people on HDID? If this game really means that much and it is going to turn into world war 3 then  it I cant be arsed to spend over 2 hours in my car driving to Kenilworth. I am leaving home at 10:00 and will not be home until after 20:00 spending Â£30 on diesel, Â£25 on the round and food makes this an expensive day just for 18 holes of golf on a course that is probably not any nicer than my own course that is 10 mins from my door.

Anyway :rant: over, I look forward to meeting up with the lads I already know and meeting some new faces from GM and HDID also. See you all Monday. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah but when you have one of there players saying on his post that he is a top bloke it makes me question what sort of blokes they are? 

Only ever been to one meet before and it was Woodhall and I had fantastic time with the GM lads, both at the course and in the hotel until the early hours. We had some laughs and banter before hand, but this bloke is try to get a reaction. Well congratulations you have one.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 16, 2012)

This bloke just goes on to show what a bellend he is, read this quote from HDID:

Okay lads things are looking good for HDID and I wish you all well, I seem to have upset some of the Diggers on the Parkside but that was part of the plan. TBH some of them can't take a bit of banter only a few mind and some of them have even sent me PM's saying they love the banter and to just ignore the few who are upset, so do me and HDID a turn and turn these boys over.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2012)

I will turn up, and hope the guys we are meeting up with are ok, and that this idiot is not representative of the rest of their forum. Sadly, having looked on hdid today, I don't think he is alone in this.  Banter is banter, being rude and obnoxious is not banter, it's being stupid. Any one who says what he has said in the club house of the course I belong to would run out of friends very quickly.

See you all on Monday.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I'm looking forward to meeting the GM boys, as there are a few who live quite local to me(within 25 miles, if their golf clubs are anything to go by,Nuneaton and Coventry are witin 30 mins of Warwick, where I live.



MadAdey said:



			This bloke just goes on to show what a bellend he is, read this quote from HDID:

Okay lads things are looking good for HDID and I wish you all well, I seem to have upset some of the Diggers on the Parkside but that was part of the plan. TBH some of them can't take a bit of banter only a few mind and some of them have even sent me PM's saying they love the banter and to just ignore the few who are upset, so do me and HDID a turn and turn these boys over.

Click to expand...


----------



## Faldono1fan (Aug 16, 2012)

Think it was me who said he was a good guy. He does the same on HDID with his chomper comments & we have had some exhanges over why Faldo is better than Monty etc. At the end of the day he is trying to get a reaction & enjoys getting comments back. I think banter can be dangerous on a forum because you can't see people's faces & gauge what context it was in.

We recently had a meeting in Wales & the organizer invited us all to his home for a barbecue. The hospitality shown to all of us that weekend was second to none. What type of blokes are on HDID? A wide range of professions, characters & personalities. I can honestly say hand on heart that I have not met anyone who I have not genuinely liked. 

The blokes I know will be perfect gentlemen when we meet on Monday because that is what they are.


----------



## quinn (Aug 16, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Well I'm looking forward to meeting the GM boys, as there are a few who live quite local to me(within 25 miles, if their golf clubs are anything to go by,Nuneaton and Coventry are witin 30 mins of Warwick, where I live.
		
Click to expand...



same here nick.looking forward too meeting some new faces and playing kenilworth at last.It will all have blown over by Monday


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2012)

Bomber on the wind up? Who'd have thought it


----------



## Faldono1fan (Aug 16, 2012)

I rarely find that people that you converse with on a forum are as you expect them to be in real life. Look forward to meeting you & the GM team on Monday.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 16, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Bomber on the wind up? Who'd have thought it 

Click to expand...

You have it there 'ol V.......  he's a one-off....  gud guy really but doesn't like that tag...  he's a Scot, so say no more. I'm 2 hrs plus & heading into deep south country, so please don't try and tell me you are putting yer'sel out. See yer there about high noon


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 17, 2012)

2blue said:



			You have it there 'ol V.......  he's a one-off....  gud guy really but doesn't like that tag...  he's a Scot, so say no more. I'm 2 hrs plus & heading into deep south country, so please don't try and tell me you are putting yer'sel out. See yer there about high noon

Click to expand...

 Just do not see what the point of his posts are blue. Just when you see what happened with this nearly getting called off due to people bitching at each other on HDID, then someone comes on here trying to wind people up then going back to HDID to tell everyone how he is getting on with annoying us.. I have read it all this morning and can see why Robin got  off, I think most people would and then have someone rip into him about his handicap was out of line.Buy hey what the  I am looking forward to a good competitive game of golf with a few laughs on Monday. I am sure that a minority do not reflect the average person on HDID....


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 17, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			MadAdey, it is just a game of golf between two forums on a website. If the lads on GM are anything like the people I've met on HDID over the past 3+ years, then it will be a smashing day, hopefully to be repeated. I've been on several HDID meets, with another one coming up next month in Cheshire. An oevernight stay, which they usually are,and they are fantastic meets with a helluva lot of laughs. I've made some grat friends on the HDID site and see no reason why it won't happen with the GM boys. Only 4 more sleeps!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nick.

I met Steve this morning and gave him a golf bag, doz balls and a few other things for prizes, have a great day and play well.


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Just do not see what the point of his posts are blue. Just when you see what happened with this nearly getting called off due to people bitching at each other on HDID, then someone comes on here trying to wind people up then going back to HDID to tell everyone how he is getting on with annoying us.. I have read it all this morning and can see why Robin got  off, I think most people would and then have someone rip into him about his handicap was out of line.Buy hey what the  I am looking forward to a good competitive game of golf with a few laughs on Monday. I am sure that a minority do not reflect the average person on HDID....
		
Click to expand...

Adey, I think you have over reacted buddy. There is no malice in the comments and all he did was try and stoke up a bit of banter wth some ribbing of people, the guys over on HDID know what he's like and the Scottish contingent on here know what he's like, no malice just a wind up merchant.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Adey, I think you have over reacted buddy. There is no malice in the comments and all he did was try and stoke up a bit of banter wth some ribbing of people, the guys over on HDID know what he's like and the Scottish contingent on here know what he's like, no malice just a wind up merchant.
		
Click to expand...

 No ever reaction mate. I just can't be doing with people who have the sole intention of winding people up. Bit of friendly banter is one thing, but trying to stir things up is another.


----------



## carling (Aug 17, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Nick.

I met Steve this morning and gave him a golf bag, doz balls and a few other things for prizes, have a great day and play well.        



Well done Bomber, considering your such a nasty bloke according to some. Very nice of you to
donate some decent prizes. Lets hope they go to a good home and a deserved winner on the day..
Hopefully on the HDID side,,]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Gazp (Aug 17, 2012)

Look forward to meeting you all on Monday, I'm in the Costa del Sol at the moment so I'll try & bring the weather back with me.


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2012)

carling said:





Bomber69 said:



			Nick.

I met Steve this morning and gave him a golf bag, doz balls and a few other things for prizes, have a great day and play well.        



Well done Bomber, considering your such a nasty bloke according to some. Very nice of you to
donate some decent prizes. Lets hope they go to a good home and a deserved winner on the day..
Hopefully on the HDID side,,]
		
Click to expand...

he might have upset a few but that that is a nice touch from bomber.hopefully there will be a prize shortest drive and furthest from the
pin, i might be in with a shout then.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2012)

Gazp said:



			Look forward to meeting you all on Monday, I'm in the Costa del Sol at the moment so I'll try & bring the weather back with me.
		
Click to expand...

 same here gaz. don't want to tempt fate but it looks good for Monday


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Nick.

I met Steve this morning and gave him a golf bag, doz balls and a few other things for prizes, have a great day and play well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Sam, nice touch. HDID have also sent some t shirts , banners, trophy etc.Apparently the day is going to feature in GM Nov edition.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 17, 2012)

Who is the GM captain? I suggest the two captains and partners go out first, then choose the order of play for the rest on the day.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 17, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Cheers Sam, nice touch. HDID have also sent some t shirts , banners, trophy etc.Apparently the day is going to feature in GM Nov edition.
		
Click to expand...


Good stuff Nick


Sounds like a good day and I wish you and the rest of the HDID team well, hope it's okay for me to say that on here.......


----------



## carling (Aug 17, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Good stuff Nick


Sounds like a good day and I wish you and the rest of the HDID team well, hope it's okay for me to say that on here......





.[Nick can i caddie for you or that bloke Boo? he looks a right character. Just want get in on the photos.

Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Aug 17, 2012)

quinn said:



			same here gaz. *don't want to tempt fate* but it looks good for Monday 

Click to expand...

You just did.... Doooh


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2012)

2blue said:



			You just did.... Doooh
		
Click to expand...


its gonna be fine..... i have a very trust worthy source.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 18, 2012)

Rob,if you have any last minute pull outs give me a ring mate,and i'll play.
Been a bit under the weather for the last few weeks,so haven't played much golf.I didn't notice this thread otherwise i'd have put my name down at the start.
All the best to those playing,Kenilworth is a nice track and always in good condition this time of year.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes mate, Boo and I are partnering. What's your real name?



carling said:





Bomber69 said:



			Good stuff Nick


Sounds like a good day and I wish you and the rest of the HDID team well, hope it's okay for me to say that on here......





.[Nick can i caddie for you or that bloke Boo? he looks a right character. Just want get in on the photos.

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## quinn (Aug 18, 2012)

what time is everyone meeting on monday im working until 12 ( not too hard ) so hopefully be there for 12.30, anyone know the pairings / tee times yet, look forward too meeting everyone


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm the self appointed captain,  I was hoping to go out 3rd

The pairings for GM are posted earlier in the thread.

I am aiming to be there for 1230 so I can welcome my team.

For those of you fortunate enough not to have met me yet I'll be in Ping checked trousers with a blue GM centenary shirt 

Safe journey for everyone whose travelling, See you Monday

GO TeamGM


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck to you GM forumers, play well.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck HDID. Really looking forward to some nice weather, a nice course and some good laughs. 

Come on the GM forumers:whoo:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am not bothered about captains going out together. We'll submit our order of play when we meet.No.changing once submitted. 



full_throttle said:



			I'm the self appointed captain,  I was hoping to go out 3rd

The pairings for GM are posted earlier in the thread.

I am aiming to be there for 1230 so I can welcome my team.

For those of you fortunate enough not to have met me yet I'll be in Ping checked trousers with a blue GM centenary shirt 

Safe journey for everyone whose travelling, See you Monday

GO TeamGM
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sweatysock41 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wrighty, I played your course yesterday and after dodging the downpour at around two had a really pleasant day (I won't mention the golf - hopefully it will be better on Monday).  The course was as usual in good nick with a warm welcome in the clubhouse both before and after our round.  Looking forward to Monday.

For the GM Guys who haven't played Kenilworth you don't have to be particularly long but it is a major bonus if you can keep it straight.


----------



## quinn (Aug 18, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Wrighty, I played your course yesterday and after dodging the downpour at around two had a really pleasant day (I won't mention the golf - hopefully it will be better on Monday).  The course was as usual in good nick with a warm welcome in the clubhouse both before and after our round.  Looking forward to Monday.

For the GM Guys who haven't played Kenilworth you don't have to be particularly long but it is a major bonus if you can keep it straight.
		
Click to expand...


id best leave the driver in the car then malc.see you Monday


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 18, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Wrighty, I played your course yesterday and after dodging the downpour at around two had a really pleasant day (I won't mention the golf - hopefully it will be better on Monday).  The course was as usual in good nick with a warm welcome in the clubhouse both before and after our round.  Looking forward to Monday.

For the GM Guys who haven't played Kenilworth you don't have to be particularly long but it is a major bonus if you can keep it straight.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bugger, so my big booming drives aren't much use at Kenilworth then?


----------



## carling (Aug 18, 2012)

There good if they are if there straight madadey. if there big booming drives that are wild anywhere then your right
there no good at KGC. Try your putter im sure thats a bit straighter than your driver..


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 18, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Wrighty, I played your course yesterday and after dodging the downpour at around two had a really pleasant day (I won't mention the golf - hopefully it will be better on Monday).  The course was as usual in good nick with a warm welcome in the clubhouse both before and after our round.  Looking forward to Monday.

For the GM Guys who haven't played Kenilworth you don't have to be particularly long but it is a major bonus if you can keep it straight.
		
Click to expand...

I went out at one o clock,maybe seen each other on the course!!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope you all have a great time.......HDID bring home the bacon.;0)


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 18, 2012)

carling said:



			There good if they are if there straight madadey. if there big booming drives that are wild anywhere then your right
there no good at KGC. Try your putter im sure thats a bit straighter than your driver..

Click to expand...

I'm not so sure about using my putter, my driver has been a lot straighter than that in recent times. I have not been able to putt all season, but finally, with lots of practice, I have got it together in the last week just in time for Monday


----------



## Region3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, but providing a replacement can be found I'm out of this one, and it looks like there was an offer a few posts up.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Adey, tried to pm you but you're overflowing


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Sorry guys, but providing a replacement can be found I'm out of this one, and it looks like there was an offer a few posts up.
		
Click to expand...

A replacement has been found. Joe Harford in for Robin(Fish)


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

For those with sat navs, the postcode is CV8 2EA on Crewe Lane ,Kenilworth.


----------



## gjbike (Aug 19, 2012)

So much for being first reserve!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crow (Aug 19, 2012)

gjbike said:



			So much for being first reserve!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think Wrighty1874 is refering to the replacement for Robin, not for Region3 who has only just posted that unfortuantely he can no longer make it.

If you were first reserve I'd pm full_throttle and tell him you can step in for Region3.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was referring to the HDID team replacement. Didn't realise there was another call off.fill yer boots gbike. See you tomorrow.



Crow said:



			I think Wrighty1874 is refering to the replacement for Robin, not for Region3 who has only just posted that unfortuantely he can no longer make it.

If you were first reserve I'd pm full_throttle and tell him you can step in for Region3.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

Joe is a replacement for the HDID team. If there is a cancellation on the GM team, you need to let thier captain know.



gjbike said:



			So much for being first reserve!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

I tried to send a message to full throttle and Gbike, but don't think it's sent as the re is nothing in the messages sent box.Any ideas?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 19, 2012)

got 3 messages,

I'm a grandad now and have just returned from visiting the newborn in hospital.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			got 3 messages

I'm a grandad now and have just returned from visiting the newborn in hospital.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations mate. did you manage to contact gjbike?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

Any GM menbers up to the challenge tomorrow. One space available.


----------



## quinn (Aug 19, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Any GM menbers up to the challenge tomorrow. One space available.
		
Click to expand...

i can get one more would need to know asap


----------



## quinn (Aug 19, 2012)

quinn said:



			i can get one more would need to know asap
		
Click to expand...


do we still need one more for gm i need to know now!"""


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

quinn said:



			do we still need one more for gm i need to know now!"""
		
Click to expand...

quinny, I'm reading region 3 s post that he's out if someone steps forward.But if I've interpreted it wrong, then I would think you need one more.What's your take on it?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've pm'd region3 and full_throttle asking what the state of play is. Can only hope for a reply sooner than later.Shame if one has to playagainst two.



quinn said:



			do we still need one more for gm i need to know now!"""
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 19, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			I've pm'd region3 and full_throttle asking what the state of play is. Can only hope for a reply sooner than later.Shame if one has to playagainst two.
		
Click to expand...

Nick 

I agree with your comments and if they are one short then the odd man will need to play against you 2 man team, Quinn I think you need answers otherwise I can see a sure point going to HDID.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Nick 

I agree with your comments and if they are one short then the odd man will need to play against you 2 man team, Quinn I think you need answers otherwise I can see a sure point going to HDID.
		
Click to expand...

I've not had a reply yet, and the clock is ticking,Quinny needs to know, so his mate can book a holiday.Probably too late now,


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 19, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			I've pm'd region3 and full_throttle asking what the state of play is. Can only hope for a reply sooner than later.Shame if one has to playagainst two.
		
Click to expand...

Tick tock tick tock..........


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 20, 2012)

First night back at work, so had to catch up on some shut eye after visiting my newborn grandson. 

If TeamGM is one short not to worry, I'll sort it when I get there.


Safe journey to all involved


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 20, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			I've not had a reply yet, and the clock is ticking,Quinny needs to know, so his mate can book a holiday.Probably too late now,
		
Click to expand...

No drama Nick am sure all will be well come tomorrow, remember if your playing off the yellows tees it's normally max handicap off 18 and then 3/4 from the lowest man.


Not long now team HDID, play well and keep in touch throughout the round.


----------



## carling (Aug 20, 2012)

Why dont GM get that robin bloke to play for them? He started it all..

Have a good day to all those involved. And may the best team win.

HDID for me they look solid


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			remember if your playing off the yellows tees it's normally max handicap off 18
		
Click to expand...

Why?

The 28'er playing off the yellows loses 10 shots immediately
The 18 handicapper doesn't lose any............:mmm:


----------



## rickg (Aug 20, 2012)

fundy said:



			am interested but the date is currently not a good one for me. will try and rearrange but cant promise until much nearer the time (put me down as a reserve, i may be a decent last minute option if someone drops out!)
		
Click to expand...

not sure if we still need a player....very confusng...........Fundy reckoned he might be able to step in last minute.........Full Throttle......do we need a player?


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2012)

Full_throttle congratulations on becoming a Grandad!

Rickg, from the Captain's last post I believe we are still one short!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 20, 2012)

Rick I'm as confused as everyone else.

Went to visit my grandson yesterday, came home made a few posts and pm's then went to bed. Got to work at midnight to find a couple of pm's and messages on here. Too late at that time of night, so sent as few more pm's.

Just got home and fixed the new bed that has been delivered. Now off to get some sleep before the big game.

See you all later


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2012)

If anybody understands that they have stepped in in place of Region3 following emails from our Captain please post to say so now!!!!


We are desparate to sort this out and don't want Fundy, who has very kindly offered to step in last minute, to make a futile journey!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 20, 2012)

This is my last post before the match,

If fundy or another turns up and there are too many players, I will stand down and be a non playing captain.

Thank you


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2012)

Rick, pms aren't going to be any use to us now as full_thottle seems ro be catching up on much needed shut-eye so wil not be abel to read any replies to pms he sent and we certainly can't!!!

I'm going to pm gjbike and mungoscorner in the vain hope that they are able to access their pms and ask them to post on here and confirm if they are coming or not.

If not then if Fundy is able to come I *think* he will be needed, but it could turn out very messy!!!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 20, 2012)

What a mess!

I didn't realise it could cause this much hassle. Have we got a replacement for me or not? If not I can come but I'm 3 hours away so need to know pretty sharp.

It looked like both gjbike and mangos corner were both up for it.


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2012)

Region3 said:



			What a mess!

I didn't realise it could cause this much hassle. Have we got a replacement for me or not? If not I can come but I'm 3 hours away so need to know pretty sharp.

It looked like both gjbike and mangos corner were both up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Too right! But not your fault.

I haven't heard anything back yet and there are so many loose ends that I don't think we are going to get a proper answer.

I'd like to say "first person to post on here that they're free plays" but don't know what full_throttle's pms said???


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 20, 2012)

Seems this meet has a new sponsor, Confused.com................

Anyway I hope it all works out and you all have a great day, enjoy....


----------



## rickg (Aug 20, 2012)

Region3 said:



			What a mess!

I didn't realise it could cause this much hassle. Have we got a replacement for me or not? If not I can come but I'm 3 hours away so need to know pretty sharp.

It looked like both gjbike and mangos corner were both up for it.
		
Click to expand...

gary......I dont think a replacement has been found so if you can, I would definitly try to get there.............as FT says...if we end up with 1 too many he will be a non playing captain but my gut feel is that we havent found anyone.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Right, I'm coming.

Hopefully it won't be a waste of time!


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2012)

You're the man Gary!


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 20, 2012)

Crow,
      i've only just read your PM.I spoke to Rob yesterday lunchtime,and he assumed rightly or wrongly that GM had a full team.Had i known then that you were one short i would have played,but didn't think i was needed and i made other arrangements for today.
Hopefully Gary or one of the others will be able to get there.
     All the best for today gents,and apologies for not being able to help.


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			Crow,
i've only just read your PM.I spoke to Rob yesterday lunchtime,and he assumed rightly or wrongly that GM had a full team.Had i known then that you were one short i would have played,but didn't think i was needed and i made other arrangements for today.
Hopefully Gary or one of the others will be able to get there.
All the best for today gents,and apologies for not being able to help.
		
Click to expand...

No probs, I think we're sorted now.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fundy (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry guys, hadnt read this thread for a while. Sounds like youre all sorted anyway  good job as not sure you'd have wanted me hobbling round as part of the team. Now go beat them HDIDers


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 20, 2012)

beep beep beep scores are making their way through, stay tuned for the results beep beep beep


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 20, 2012)

Beep beep beep, results just in 4 games to HDID with the last match still to finish, can HDID make it another Whitewash ?????


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 20, 2012)

Beep beep beep Whitewash what a result well done HDID


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 20, 2012)

not the result us GM boys wanted. two matches ended 3&2 two ended 2&1 and one match went to the last. 

Thankyou to all that attended.

A mini report will be sent to Tiger in due course


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 20, 2012)

As has been reported , a 5-0 win to HDID. More important though, it was a great day and the weather turned for the better a couple of hours before tee off. All matches were close and at one point when the leading group was on the 10 th tee it was 2 up and 2 down with one AS. Hopefully this can be an annual event or even more frequent if possible. For me , it was nice to put faces to names and good to meet a few local lads,so we can enjoy a few rounds at each others courses. 
It was a pleasure to watch Mad Adey knock the ball out of sight and the first shot on the first will never be bettered in front of my eyes.Steve and Adey provided good company and a stiff challenge to Boo and myself. Cheers Boo for being Mr Consistency off the tee and keeping our unbeaten partnership going, always a pleasure mate. Thanks to everone for making the effort to attend and make the occcasion memorable. Special thanks to Gary for leaving his holiday in Skegness and Doyley for coming down from Edinburgh, top drawer on both counts. These acts are what makes these two forums special.Her's to the next time.


----------



## Val (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad it all went well guys, well done Nick for pulling this through in the end, good result for the HDID boys.


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2012)

Cracking day at Kenilworth, and well played to all the bandits from HDID! (5-0, I don't believe it)

Big thanks to Nick and Robin for doing the hard work at Kenilworth and to Rob for volunteering as Captain and putting the GM team together and everybody else who helped with prizes etc.

Had a great game partnering Rob aaginst Alan and Joe, many thanks guys, but we started too well in winning the first two holes. Clung on until just after the turn when finding trees rather than fairway became the order of the day and Alan & Joe's consistency (plus a few cracking shots) stole the lead and they ran out comfortable winners 2 & 1.

Great to meet up with some new faces and hopefully we can do something similar again some time, but not too soon, the wounds are too deep just now.


----------



## carling (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like you all had a great day...

GO team hdid what a whooping you gave the GM lads.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Aug 20, 2012)

Had a great day, Some good holes some Cr*p, the weather was perfect and the company great.  It was a pleasure to watch the game being played the way it should be by a +2 handicapper (David) who has less meat on him than my butchers pencil but was deadly accurate.  Thanks to Gary (Region 3) for putting up with my inadequacies on a few holes and Davis & Simon from HDID for a pleasant round of golf even if the score didn't go our way - if only those 2 hadn't lipped out on 9 & 10 Gary.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks to all involved in the organising (apart from replacing me ) of another top day.

We were well and truly beaten by some very solid golf by the long drive champion David helped out by Simon when needed. Thanks to both of you and my partner Mal for a very enjoyable round.

Mal, if David was +2 we might have had a chance  I think you've cut him 4 shots there!


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Just a thanks to Fish for all his initial hard work in organising this. Then to Wrighty 1874 for taking over.
It was a pleasure to watch David play really. Think I came in on 14 and 15 where he wasn't quite as straight as usual 

Big thanks to Gary and Mal for the good company they provided. Gary was just a bit unlucky with some putts, where David's just went in.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 21, 2012)

Captains Log.........

The day after the day before 

Firstly thanks to all of TeamGM for attending. We will do better next time.

I appointed myself as Captain for the day and paired myself (Rob) with crow (Nick), we were drawn against Alan and Joe from HDID. Joe was the lowest h/c player so gave Nick and Alan two strokes and myself 10.

At the first tee I decided to give it a bash and duly put a 3 wood down the left hand side of the fairway. Nick followed sending his drive into the trees on the far right, both HDID boys ended up in the trees, resulting in Alan taking 3 from the tee. I managed to make a put on the first for 5 net 4 to take the opening hole.
Onto the second and Nick took the honour. His tee shot to the 203yd par three pitched just short and stopped within 8inches of the flag. Both HDID boys missed the green, attempted to chip in but failed an conceeded the hole. GM 2 up after two.

Rob lost his tee shot on the third, but Nick put his down the right hand side of the marker. Nick made the green in the fewest strokes but a 25footer from Joe saved par and halved the hole.

Onto a short par four with bunkers to all sides and only Joe threatened the green, finishing just shy of the dance floor. Nick chipped on and cooly putt for a par to half another and keep TeamGM 2up. Nick got his first shot of the day on the fifth and used it to get a net par and another half.
Disaster struck for TeamGM on the sixth, Nick went right across the previous fairway and Rob's ball crept into a ditch resulting in a penalty drop. Joe took a par and the score was down to 1up for TeamGM.

Hole 7 had been designated as 'Nearest The Pin', a bunker was 5 yards in front of the green with the flag about 6 paces on. Both HDID boys carried the bunker but damp conditions made the ground soft and their balls both stopped short of the green. Nick stepped up and put his ball 3 foot from the flag then Rob made the green but a further 3 foot back. A birdie put for Nick put TeamGM 2up once again. Hole 8 was halved after Joe chipped in for par, and Nick putted from around 6 feet. 

Joe put his second shot from 140yd to within 6ft, giving him a bidie put which he took to take the hole. TeamGB 1up at the turn.
A par 3 to start the back 9, and not one ball troubled the green, Nick's ball came to rest on the edge of the bunker giving him an awkward stance for his second. A solid chip followed by a put gave TeamGM a 2 hole cushion once again.

On to the 11th and Nick found the trees to the right of the fairway, Rob had forgotton how to swing a club and was still short of the fairway. Alan pushed his tee shot into the copse of trees on the left whilst Joe sent one straight down the middle. A poor second by Nick and a double bogey 6 saw the hole conceeded. TeamGM 1up. Joe sent a monster drive down the 12th, Alan followed him whilst Rob was still finding his swing Nick went into the trees on the left hand edge of the fairway. No escape meant Nick had to play sideways. Joe chipped to the edge of the green for two and took a steady par to send the match into an all square situation.

Two long and straight drives from the HDID boys gave them the 13th after Nick visited the next fairway from his tee-shot. HDID 1up.
Rob found his swing after going in the trees and sent a 7 iron to within 5 feet on the 14th, he missed the put but a double bogey was sufficient to half the hole. Four good drives were sent down the 15th, (Nick and Alans 2nd and last shots) this hole being halved with a par. Alan went OOB on 16, but Joe once again boomed his driver straight and long. Nicks second went into the trees. A par for Joe put HDID dormie 2.

Another OOB for Alan and Joe sent his drive 50 yards past the longest drive marker, reaching the rough meant his drive couldn't win a prize. Rob's approach was just short, although a chip to within 6foot kept the game alive, but only just. Joe was just off the green in 2 and elected to putt his third, the ball stopped rolling inches from the cup,a par was conceeded. Rob who had only scored on two occasionss had to hole out to take the match to the last. Unfortunately the ball slipped past the hole and the handshaking began.

So, thanks to Nick for carrying me for 17 holes, and many thanks and congratulations to Joe and Alan, great company and some good golf on show.


----------

